# snow blower throwing snow..



## TurboPlow (Sep 20, 2006)

from last season..took the camera and quick photo..was fun with 11 inches of snow..central MN..great screen saver for July when its hot and humid !!! lol


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm Jealous as of all hell


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice BLUE sky! That pic needs a 30 pack of


----------

